# 9 days at the VPC and No damage WTH???



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

sbh1 said:


> There really is a black hole in the redelivery information process. How hard could it be to provide shipping data like UPS does? It would be a big plus for customer service.


We get shipping data. It´s processing data that´s unavailable and it really isn´t worth it for BMW to try to provide this.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

As was mentioned earlier by another poster there are a number of interesting forms which one has to sign when dropping off your car for redelivery. One of these forms gives the Agent (Harms in my case) power of attorney in matters relating to exporting your car to, and importing your car into, the USA. Additionally, it specifically states that these powers extend to all matters having to do with damage to your vehicle, and decisions as to do what is best in regard to repairing the damage. Basically you own it, but they control it. BMW (the corporation) has absolutely nothing to do with your car while it is in the hands of YOUR agent i.e. the company you turned it into when you left Europe. BMW is only the facilitator who put the arrangement together and you acknowledge all this when you sign the forms. I may have been the first person to actually read every word on every form I signed. Let me tell you, if you think the forms you have to sign before surgery are scary (this vasectomy may result in mental incompetence, b.o. or death...etc.) you whould read the forms you have to sign to get your car back home!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DSXMachina said:


> I may have been the first person to actually read every word on every form I signed.


No, you were not the first, I was. :angel:

(Great screen name btw:thumbup


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't know you were supposed to actually _read_ what you sign!!


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

My 335i got from Munich to New Jersey in 12 days, then sat at VDC for over 4 weeks while a "small scratch in the front bumper" was fixed. Total time from drop-off in Munich to re-delivery in Maryland: 1 day less than 7 weeks!

I therefore know from experience that waiting for redelivery is hard, especially when one know that the car is so close, but be patient and the car will get to you soon. It will be in pristine shape when it is redelivered to you. Just hang in there for a few more days!


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

*So now I know...*

what the hold up is for my car. Turns out it is the damage to the rim and wheel, time to stop crying about not knowing what's going on. Been told by the ED Department that the wheel is on order and the car will be released as soon as it gets there. I guess I can stop counting down the days but has anyone had any experience with this? How long does it normally take for parts to get to the VDC? How are the parts sent?


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

they are sent on the same boat as other cars from germany. another 6-8 weeks wait. =)

see Beewang, I can do it too!


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

kjboyd said:


> they are sent on the same boat as other cars from germany. another 6-8 weeks wait. =)
> 
> see Beewang, I can do it too!


That actually wouldn't surprise me one bit!!


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

bears2424 said:


> what the hold up is for my car. Turns out it is the damage to the rim and wheel, time to stop crying about not knowing what's going on. Been told by the ED Department that the wheel is on order and the car will be released as soon as it gets there. I guess I can stop counting down the days but has anyone had any experience with this? How long does it normally take for parts to get to the VDC? How are the parts sent?


Hey.. that's what they said was the problem with my car too !!! 
These people must be frikkin' morons if they do not stock wheels and tires at the VDC since it sounds like such a common issue...

Rim damage I can understand.. Easy to scratch .. but tire??? How does that happen??

I am still hopeful for this weekend though


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

DSXMachina said:


> As was mentioned earlier by another poster there are a number of interesting forms which one has to sign when dropping off your car for redelivery. One of these forms gives the Agent (Harms in my case) power of attorney in matters relating to exporting your car to, and importing your car into, the USA. Additionally, it specifically states that these powers extend to all matters having to do with damage to your vehicle, and decisions as to do what is best in regard to repairing the damage. Basically you own it, but they control it. BMW (the corporation) has absolutely nothing to do with your car while it is in the hands of YOUR agent i.e. the company you turned it into when you left Europe. BMW is only the facilitator who put the arrangement together and you acknowledge all this when you sign the forms. I may have been the first person to actually read every word on every form I signed. Let me tell you, if you think the forms you have to sign before surgery are scary (this vasectomy may result in mental incompetence, b.o. or death...etc.) you whould read the forms you have to sign to get your car back home!


Do you really need to read it.  Thanks for that info. Now I don't need to read it.


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

ramos said:


> ...Rim damage I can understand.. Easy to scratch .. but tire??? How does that happen?? ...


I dunno but this article on the West coast VPC from my local paper says wheel damage is the problem most frequently spotted.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Not to crush your hopes but...*



ramos said:


> Hey.. that's what they said was the problem with my car too !!!
> These people must be frikkin' morons if they do not stock wheels and tires at the VDC since it sounds like such a common issue...
> 
> Rim damage I can understand.. Easy to scratch .. but tire??? How does that happen??
> ...


I have a feeling it could take much longer than that. Don't be hopeful, it will only make things worse. I don't know about you but now that I know what's going on, I'm gonna try to put it out of my mind, otherwise I'll go insane. I'm not expecting it anytime before memorial day. ED said "shouldn't take longer than 3 weeks." I know they overshoot but I almost choked. It kills me to make payments on a car I don't have.

Mine has been sitting at the VDC since May 5th as well. I was told it was expected to be fixed by the following Saturday, May 10 but that came and went and no word. Now it seems that's the day they ordered the tire, if anything.

That's why I was wondering if anyone has experienced this before and how long it took for them. If tire problems are so frequent, there has to be someone!! Anyone??


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Happens all the the if not one thing or another. Parts get backed ordered and it happens.

You gotta trust me when I tell ya that you are not being singled out as an exception. Join the bmwcca and sign-up for the annual VPC tour and you will have a much better idea that the folks at VPC works at a VERY high volume with a such an incredible efficiency and accuracy... all the newbie posted "fears" are misdirected.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ramos said:


> These people must be frikkin' morons if they do not stock wheels and tires at the VDC since it sounds like such a common issue...


First off, this comment is really uncalled for and rude. The people at the VDC process hundreds of vehicles each day and each car is equipped differently. From all accounts, they do a great job. For more insight on how the VDC works, see the article in the Spring issue of Die Zugspitze about the tour/open house I co-hosted at the VDC last month.

This is what warehouses are for. Parts are stocked there and sent over when needed.

When my car needed a wheel and tire, it was ordered on a Friday and arrived Monday.

My car was on the pad Tuesday and I had it late Tuesday evening.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> You gotta trust me when I tell ya that you are not being singled out as an exception. Join the bmwcca and sign-up for the annual VPC tour and you will have a much better idea that the folks at VPC works at a VERY high volume with a such an incredible efficiency and accuracy... all the newbie posted "fears" are misdirected.


It´s not annual (yet) and it´s the VDC now, get with the program


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

JSpira said:


> It´s not annual (yet) and it´s the VDC now, get with the program


Listen PUNK! I am an old-timer 'Regan Republican" okay!!??  To me things are:

BMWNA, and not BMWUSA

its a 650ci and not a 650i Coupe

its a 335cic and not a 335i Conv

A trunk is a trunk... not a boot

and a hood is a hood, NOT a bonnet

I am on a vacation and not on a HOLIDAY

and its ALWAYS BMW VPC at Port Hueneme and not BMW VDC

because that's cited on the transpassing citation from 10 yrs ago and i am sticking w/ it Damn it!!:eeps:

P.S. Oh!! and its the* California Angles *and NOT The Los Angles, Angels of Anaheim.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Although you seem to have particular problems with British English, all I can say is try to go to bmwna.com versus bmwusa.com and see how far that gets you. :rofl:


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

JSpira said:


> When my car needed a wheel and tire, it was ordered on a Friday and arrived Monday.
> 
> My car was on the pad Tuesday and I had it late Tuesday evening.


Hummmm, I wonder why it's taking so much longer to get the tire for my car. JSpira, was your car treated differently from others given your affiliation with BMW (I am assuming you are affiliated with BMW, if you are not I apologize)? Assuming the tire was ordered the day it was scheduled to be fixed (last Saturday May 10) it's been a week now and based on what ED and my CA said, it sounds like it could take even longer. Ramos, what has ED/your CA told you about timing for getting the tire, if anything?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bears2424 said:


> Hummmm, I wonder why it's taking so much longer to get the tire for my car. JSpira, was your car treated differently from others given your affiliation with BMW (I am assuming you are affiliated with BMW, if you are not I apologize)? Assuming the tire was ordered the day it was scheduled to be fixed (last Saturday May 10) it's been a week now and based on what ED and my CA said, it sounds like it could take even longer. Ramos, what has ED/your CA told you about timing for getting the tire, if anything?


No need to apologize but I have no affiliation with BMW.

I do not believe my car was handled any differently than any other car however. It may be that the part was more readily accessible.


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

JSpira said:


> No need to apologize but I have no affiliation with BMW.
> 
> I do not believe my car was handled any differently than any other car however. It may be that the part was more readily accessible.


JSpira is definitely associated with BMWUSA(NA). He's THE MOLE! Everyone, hide you mods!


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

I am with a board sponsor .. and he has been great so far.. I think he has gotten sick of me lately .... and he has no news for me that's why he's not calling me back.. 

I need to bypass the dealer at this point and go straight to BMWUSA or ED and start an official complaint.. Anyone can guide me in the right direction ?


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

ramos said:


> Too late for me to have a good expererience... Today is the 8 week mark and I am already regretting doing ED in the first place..
> Between the cost of the trip, the weak dollar, the ED MF markup on the lease, the 8 + weeks wait and now the cherry paying for a car I don't have yet...
> 
> :tsk::tsk:


Wait, it's been 8 weeks for you? Oh, I take it back, if I were you I would be pretty upset. Don't you have any leverage to get some compensation on the payments? 8 weeks is the longest you're told it will take, isn't it? I think it's legit to be crazy after 8 weeks.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

bears2424 said:


> Wait, it's *been 8 weeks for you? Oh, I take it back*, if I were you I would be pretty upset. ....


Why??!! He is in the West Coast. Ya, know!! got at take a boat and go thru Canal.



bears2424 said:


> ..].. 8 weeks is the longest you're told it will take, isn't it? I think it's legit to be crazy after 8 weeks.


I 'm in the west coast and longest wait was 14 weeks i would peg the mean as 8~10 weeks... from my personal experience.


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

beewang said:


> Why??!! He is in the West Coast. Ya, know!! got at take a boat and go thru Canal.
> 
> I 'm in the west coast and longest wait was 14 weeks i would peg the mean as 8~10 weeks... from my personal experience.


Ohhh! Ok, then I take it back again.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

beewang said:


> Why??!! He is in the West Coast. Ya, know!! got at take a boat and go thru Canal.
> 
> I 'm in the west coast and longest wait was 14 weeks i would peg the mean as 8~10 weeks... from my personal experience.


Very funny... 14 weeks my ASS 
As far as the canal goes... :dunno: The car has been at the *VPC *since May 5th
What does that have to do with the Panama canal? 
Are you just trying to rub it in my face now and mess with my head?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Easy grasshopper.... I've done this 15 times in the last 10 years... I would say that anything you can think of... I have had it happen. If you don't believe me then do a search. 

One of the fellow moderator here (M.Wong) had to wait for some 18 weeks for his car. You can find his post on his experience but you won't find anything in the archive of him crying about it.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

He he he... I believe you that someone's car once upon a time took 14 or 18 weeks or whatever.. What I am saying is that I will not wait that long... or much longer than I have already without raising hell 

And I am really not crying by the way, just asking for advice on what I can do to escalate the situation.. A situation that I find by my book to be ridiculous and outrageous (15 days and counting to replace a wheel and a tire) 

By your book, this is a normal situation... So we disagree and I already know that you think I should stop winning and crying... Others however agree with me, and may have some usefull opinions on what my next steps should be. 

Hope that clears everything...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Wow. I feel bad for whoever sold you your car. 

The process is completely out of your control. Your car is 'in the system' and it's going 'through the process'. I'm sure you're frustrated, but it's completely irrational for you to think that you might have the ability to have any power over this situation. 

Worrying will do nothing. As people have said, badgering your salesman and complaining to your dealer will do nothing. Complaining to BMWNA will do nothing. Complaining to the VPC (if you could contact them) will do nothing. Complaining on bimmerfest will... make you feel better for a short while, but ultimately it will also do nothing. 

I think the old saying, "Worry only about things you can change" applies here.

If anything maybe this could be a learning experience for you. Next time you might be better off just buying your car off the lot - no waiting whatsoever. Pick the car, pay for it, drive it off the lot and it's a done deal. :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

What happened to all the helpful people around here? 
It seems the only responses I am getting is people who either 
a) Wanna stick it to me or rub it in my face
b) Waste their time writing a useless post about how there is nothing that can be done 
c) Waste my time reading their useless post about how there is nothing that can be done

Here is something for all of you to learn from: 
In life and business, there is always something that can be done


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

ramos said:


> ...
> 
> Here is something for all of you to learn from: *
> In life and business, there is always something that can be done*


:bustingup:bustingup:bustingup

Go right ahead Obewan...:bow: Go right ahead!!!.... please show us you almighty one...

Go for it!! show us how its done... We are all sitting here and waiting to learn from you...: popcorn:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

+1 

To OP: I know you disagree, but I've been here relatively short time and have seen a number of such discussions, so you can imagine how many of these Be came across.

He made a mistake of getting involved in trying to calm you down though...

Sorry, but your venting here really, really sounds like winning, and you don't seem to accept advice many have giving you. Just chill... I promise that you will feel considerably better when you finally get your car. Even if it's not right that minute when you see it at the dealer, but still pretty soon after.

I honestly don't get why people track ships, etc. I mean starring at the water in the kettle on the stove never made it boil quicker...

Like I was saying before, IF your redelivery takes longer than 8 weeks, you could try to get some compensation from BMWNA...

Good luck! :bigpimp:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

ramos said:


> In life and business, there is always something that can be done


People are being helpful. You're just too jaded to see it.

So I guess you'll be the first person in history to successfully rush the redelivery process. Congratulations! I hope it's worth your effort and I'll be looking forward to hearing about how you were able to manage it.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

now now... take it eay w/ OP. He just wants some attention .. and TLC (which we don't give here at bimmerfest) to make his time burn a bit faster. Let's not deny him that. I must say that I am truly amused at watchin him sufficating.. Let the show con't: popcorn:: popcorn:


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

bimmer_fam said:


> +1
> 
> To OP: I know you disagree, but I've been here relatively short time and have seen a number of such discussions, so you can imagine how many of these Be came across.
> 
> ...


It has been 8 weeks


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

SONET said:


> People are being helpful. You're just too jaded to see it.
> 
> So I guess you'll be the first person in history to successfully rush the redelivery process. Congratulations! I hope it's worth your effort and I'll be looking forward to hearing about how you were able to manage it.


Not trying to rush the process.. Just get a straight answer and compensation if it takes 1 more week or longer


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

beewang said:


> now now... take it eay w/ OP. He just wants some attention .. and TLC (which we don't give here at bimmerfest) to make his time burn a bit faster. Let's not deny him that. I must say that I am truly amused at watchin him sufficating.. Let the show con't: popcorn:: popcorn:


Guess I deserve that... 
But you're still an A$$


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

ramos said:


> It has been 8 weeks


Then there is something you can do... Not sure how effective it will be, but I've seen a few posts from people that were compensated for longer than 8 weeks redelivery in some way.

After all BMW ED is a kind of loyalty program, and they want you to be happy with the process.

Good luck! :bigpimp:


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

ramos said:


> Not trying to rush the process.. Just get a straight answer and compensation if it takes 1 more week or longer


Did you lease? When my car was totalled during ED on the Tricolor, BMWFS comped me a lease payment during redelivery of a replacement car.

But I wouldn't think they could comp everyone with damage - that would be one hornet's nest.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

ramos said:


> In life and business, there is always something that can be done


In that vein, may I ask why you need your car so urgently? I'm in the same boat (sic) as you. I sold my current BMW this weekend, and will be handing it over before my car comes. So, I'll be pushing the redelivery process as well.

But, just in case, I've arranged for a rental car in the meantime. If you need a car, this may be something you can do as well. Enterprise have great rates for the weekend, and TRAC for midweek. This may help.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

ramos said:


> Here is something for all of you to learn from:
> In life and business, there is always something that can be done


In my business, we have a saying, "Don't assume that action is progress."

Relax. You have no control over the situation. Therefore, do not worry about it. You'll live much longer as a result.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

Seriously guys I am relaxed.. Thank you for all the advice and support.. 
I am not harassing my dealer or anything.. I think I have called for updates 3 times in the last 2 weeks... Every time he says I will check and call you back and then he doesn't 

I am in a rush because I need the car, I am renting now and paying for this car and that's getting expensive ... + I miss it as you all know I'm sure 

Last and most important.. I think they are lying to me.. I don't buy the rim and tire story.. I think that there is more serious damage and they are trying to hide it.. 
That's why I am making a big deal


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

ramos said:


> Last and most important.. I think they are lying to me.. I don't buy the rim and tire story.. I think that there is more serious damage and they are trying to hide it..
> That's why I am making a big deal


The damage cannot be that serious. Here is why.

More than 3.5% of MSRP must be disclosed and you have the option and right, as I understand current policy (correct me if I am wrong), to walk away from the car or have a new one shipped to you.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cha777 said:


> The damage cannot be that serious. Here is why.
> 
> More than 3.5% of MSRP must be disclosed and you have the option and right, as I understand current policy (correct me if I am wrong), to walk away from the car or have a new one shipped to you.


Actually, that case isn´t applicable at all. Gore applies to new cars.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Fascinating! So this is then a downside to ED - if your car gets damaged on the ship (or anywhere between EU drop-off and US dealership), they can totally repair it and not even have to tell you. Wow :yikes: Thanks again for the info Jonathan


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cha777 said:


> Fascinating! So this is then a downside to ED - if your car gets damaged on the ship (or anywhere between EU drop-off and US dealership), they can totally repair it and not even have to tell you. Wow :yikes: Thanks again for the info Jonathan


They still would (tell you) - BMW is not blind to customer needs. It´s just that Gore applies to the delivery of a new vehicle and clearly that takes place in München.

When it´s being shipped, it´s already yours; indeed, you are the shipper.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

ramos said:


> Seriously guys I am relaxed.. Thank you for all the advice and support..
> I am not harassing my dealer or anything.. I think I have called for updates 3 times in the last 2 weeks... Every time he says I will check and call you back and then he doesn't
> 
> I am in a rush because I need the car, I am renting now and paying for this car and that's getting expensive ... + I miss it as you all know I'm sure
> ...


They must have other non-sold cars at the center with the same tire and wheels.
Why not swap them out and hold up the non-sold/non-ordered car?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calvette said:


> They must have other non-sold cars at the center with the same tire and wheels.
> Why not swap them out and hold up the non-sold/non-ordered car?


That will never happen. Touching two cars to process one will screw up so many processes you couldn´t even begin to document it.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

No comment on the number of processes that would get screwed up by swaping tires with another car !!!! 

Anyway.. Day 16 at the VPC and still nothing !!!


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

There are a few of us on the East Coast from the same ship that have been at VDC/VPC for 12 days now. I don't think this is unheard of.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

You guys think maybe my original theory was correct: 

Updating every N54 car with the 29.2 progman at the VPC is causing this delay? 
well + the alleged rim and wheel issue on my car


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got word from my dealer that the tire is on backorder. Not to get your (or my) hopes up, but he said that the port indicated that there should be some movement by the end of the week.

He also indicated that at least part of my delay was that because the damage occurred in Europe, there had to be some authorization from Germany to complete the work on their bill (probably from Allianz or something).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bears2424 said:


> He also indicated that at least part of my delay was that because the damage occurred in Europe, there had to be some authorization from Germany to complete the work on their bill (probably from Allianz or something).


Unless something has changed, repairs of $5000 and under do not require authorization from the insurer.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

bears2424 said:


> I just got word from my dealer that the tire is on backorder. Not to get your (or my) hopes up, but he said that the port indicated that there should be some movement by the end of the week.
> 
> He also indicated that at least part of my delay was that because the damage occurred in Europe, there had to be some authorization from Germany to complete the work on their bill (probably from Allianz or something).


Thanks man... keep your head up :tsk: I am trying to do the same here... 
So the tires are on back order on both the west and east coast...

My damage was not done in Europe.. rather during shipping. 
Not sure if that makes any difference...

Why am I not getting any word from MY dealer... That is really pissing me off more than the delay itself.. the fact that I am getting no updates whatsoever


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

JSpira said:


> Unless something has changed, repairs of $5000 and under do not require authorization from the insurer.


Humm, that's curious. Well the ED department said they needed to get authorization from somewhere, unless that was simply an excuse.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

I told you they were liars !!!


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

New Update: 

Talked to a supervisor this morning with BMW ED and she just called me back to let me know that the car was released to trucking company today. 
Should be at the dealership by Thursday or Friday. 

She said that the reason for the delay was to fix the "damage"... but she still could not tell what the damage was exactly... I made a point to have her notate her system that they are legally obligated to disclose what the damage was prior to redelivery. 
She said the dealer will let me know


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ramos said:


> She said that the reason for the delay was to fix the "damage"... but she still could not tell what the damage was exactly... I made a point to have her notate her system that they are legally obligated to disclose what the damage was prior to redelivery.


Since it´s not a new car, I´m not sure what the standard or requirement would be to disclose damage. It clearly isn´t subject to the standard set by new cars (BMW NA v. Gore) but on the other hand, since you are the owner and insured, you are probably entitled by virtual of this.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for that... I will check with the dealer today that they will disclose the damage and go back to BMW ED if they don't


----------



## achtunge30 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, these are some crazy developments...good luck, and glad to hear it is about to come out of the VPC/VDC already.

Keep us posted on what those "damages" are.


----------



## Papillo (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad to hear its on its way to you. Good luck. Hopefully there wasn't serious damage. Please update when you find out what was wrong.


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Update!!*

So my dealer was wrong. I got a call from the ED department today. They said that the authorization was not for the one tire. Apparently, the tire is discontinued and so they needed to get authorization to replace all 4 tires. Weird huh? A brand new car and they no longer make the tire. Regardless, ED confirmed that there should be some movement by the end of this week. It's been a long wait...


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Were all people waiting that long in VPC dropped their cars at the same location? If yes, maybe there was something wrong during the loading at the dock.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

bears2424 said:


> So my dealer was wrong. I got a call from the ED department today. They said that the authorization was not for the one tire. Apparently, the tire is discontinued and so they needed to get authorization to replace all 4 tires. Weird huh? A brand new car and they no longer make the tire. Regardless, ED confirmed that there should be some movement by the end of this week. It's been a long wait...


What model is your car? Maybe mine will turn up with 4 Michelin's


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

328i coupe. I have the sports package so I have the RFTs.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

Sweet ... we have the same tires... Crossing my fingers now... the extra wait would so be worth it if my car does turn with the Michelin's RFT instead of the stupid Bridgstones


----------



## bears2424 (Jan 15, 2008)

ramos said:


> Sweet ... we have the same tires... Crossing my fingers now... the extra wait would so be worth it if my car does turn with the Michelin's RFT instead of the stupid Bridgstones


Are the Michelins better? At the very least, our cars should have 4 brand new tires.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

The michelin's are way better.. They PS2 although still RFT .. 
I would still replace them with Non RFT PS2's but as far as RFT's go, the Michelin's are the best out there


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

By the way.. This is day 17 now at the Vehicle Delay Center ... 
Let's see how many days it takes them to transport the car about 40 miles !!!


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

Day 18 at the Vehicle Delay center ... 

They told me on Tuesday 48 hours max for the trucking company to pick it up... 
Well, it's been 48 hours and it is still showing at Preparation Center !!! 

I give up...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

ramos said:


> ....
> 
> I give up...


I am not sure when... but I could swear someone said the following a while back...

*"....You are better off doing other things to take your mind off from it. Just let process takes its course. No one is gonna neglect your car, nor will they push your car thru the process sooner...."*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3253797&postcount=16


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

ramos said:


> I give up...


You're so close!

"Here is something for all of you to learn from: 
In life and business, there is always something that can be done"

Seriously - I bet once you have your car, you'll have a chuckle when looking back.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah yeah you guys were right... I was wrong .. bla bla bla... 

but seriously I am just so down today... Nothing to do with the car, I just found out that my ex whom I spent 2 years with got engaged... to a guy she met 3 months ago !! 
Yeah I was the one who broke it off... but now it just seems so final.. you know, makes question why I broke up with her in the first place.. Human nature I guess to always want what you can't have... and not appreciate what you do have!!

Sorry for venting... Feel free to ignore me or provide any words of wisdom if you feel like it


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ramos said:


> Yeah yeah you guys were right... I was wrong .. bla bla bla...
> 
> but seriously I am just so down today... Nothing to do with the car, I just found out that my ex whom I spent 2 years with got engaged... to a guy she met 3 months ago !!
> Yeah I was the one who broke it off... but now it just seems so final.. you know, makes question why I broke up with her in the first place.. Human nature I guess to always want what you can't have... and not appreciate what you do have!!
> ...


You may not realize it but you are getting closure in the relationship; it just doesn't feel like it yet.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

I guess you are right... Living in the illusion that I could have her back anytime I changed my mind was not healthy... I made the decision to break it off for valid reasons and I need to live with my decisions and not look back.. 

That is my problem in life ... I question my own decisions too much and don't know how to let go of things


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

ramos said:


> Yeah yeah you guys were right... I was wrong .. bla bla bla...
> 
> but seriously I am just so down today... Nothing to do with the car...


And I'm beating myself up for not winning the Super LOTTO AGAIN this week!!!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

bimmer_fam said:


> And I'm beating myself up for not winning the Super LOTTO AGAIN this week!!!


I dated a girl who felt like that too... every week! Needless to say, it lasted 2 weeks :rofl:


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You may not realize it but you are getting closure in the relationship; it just doesn't feel like it yet.


+1 on closure, very important. You'll see.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

ramos said:


> That is my problem in life ... I question my own decisions too much and don't know how to let go of things


It will all feel better in a month or two when you finally get your car.

(I hope I at least got a chuckle out of this comment.) :angel:


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

Hehehe... yeah I did thanks !!! 

The things that matter in life do give us perspective on what's important though.. 
That's what I meant by saying I give up... It just doesn't matter all that much anymore when I get my car.. Although it might be a gift that the car was delayed so much.. God knows I need any distraction I can get this weekend .. So at the end it's all good.. 

Thanks guys for the wise comments...


----------

